# Glock 19???



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the difference between the Glock19 Gen3 and the Gen4?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gen4 has replaceable backstrap inserts for the frame (large & medium), or the frame can be used without an insert for the smallest possible grip circumference. Gen4 has a nested dual-spring recoil spring assembly, similar to what was created for and used on the Gen3 subcompact models (G26, G27), and internal mods to frame, barrel, and slide to accept this larger-diameter spring assembly. Magazine button is reversible for left-handed operation on Gen4s. Exterior gripping surface of frame is covered with a pattern of little pyramid bumps to assist in gripping the weapon; Gen3s had roughened sides of the grip-frame and deep checkering front and back (sometimes called grenade checkering), except for RTF2 models (the last major tweak to the Gen3 lineup), which were similar to the new Gen4 frame surface (but the Gen3 RTF2 frames had finer/smaller bumps than the Gen4s). Gen4s run $50-$100 more than Gen3s in the same caliber/frame/slide configuration (retail price, based on my local observations).


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Not to forget: 4th generation pistols have: extractor, ejector, trigger bar, and connector issues that don't exist in all, but, the most recent 3rd generation models. 

The most recent G-19 extractors are MIM parts. These extractors tend to be slightly oversized, gall easily, and frequently stick or operate more sluggishly than the former investment cast extractors. 

The new 4th generation trigger bars have longer and more sharply angled sear, 'kick plates'. While undoubtedly less likely to, 'stack' than the older trigger bars, these new kick plate designs add appreciable weight and drag to the overall trigger pull and do not work as smoothly with the usual connectors. 

In order to compensate for this added drag, Glock has come out with a new, 'dot connector'. It is very close in appearance to a standard 4.5# connector only the angle isn't quite as steep. 

Nobody really knows what the story is with Glock's new #30274 ejectors? Word over at GT is that the extractor slide cuts have not been made deep enough on many, 'P through S' prefixed pistols; and this new ejector is needed in order to compensate for the improper machining. 

Me? I don't know. I have a recent, 'P series' G-19; it has the older #316 ejector; and it works just fine. Consequently I don't think the factory's blanket statement that all, 'P through S' prefixed G-19's need this new ejector is completely valid. I think it has more to do with when the pistol was made and who worked on it. 

As for the new RSA's? Glock seems to have some sort of, 'musical chairs' game going with these things. Personally, I'd much rather have my older RSA's (All of which happen to be from Wolff Gunsprings) than be forced to take part in this peculiar game of, 'musical chairs' that Glock has been playing. I have to wonder: Wouldn't it have been, both, easier and more straightforward to have made these things right to begin with rather than just dumping a mess of defective RSA's on a bunch of unsuspecting new Glock buyers? 

When it comes to these new reversible magazine releases? OK that's seems to be a good idea; however, I have to wonder who decided to, also, make these new magazine releases larger! Glock pistols have long had a problem with unexpectedly dropping their magazines when the release button was accidentally pushed. 

In the 9 years that I've been running Glocks this has happened to me, at least, 3 times; and I've read reports from several other Glock shooters who've experienced the same problem. 

I don't know what to say about the new adjustable backstraps? I'm, 'old school'. My generation was taught to pick up whatever gun and use it well; but, that's not the attitude among today's more, 'option-obsessed' and demanding pistol shooters. 

Personally, I could care less about a pistol with adjustable backstraps. I continue to be a gunman who will just pick up a gun - any gun: yours, mine, the enemy's, whatever - and shoot it well. This is how I was initially trained; and this is how I continue to, 'drive' firearms, today. To my mind, Glock's adjustable new backstraps are no more than, 'tits on a bull'. A pistolero can either shoot, or he can't. An adjustable backstrap ain't going to make no difference, at all, in your next gunfight. 

Your, 'mileage' may vary; other gunmen might disagree; but, that's the internet. Given a choice between an older 3rd generation Glock, and a new 4th generation pistol, I'd take the older 3rd generation Glock every time!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got both generations and like both. I did replace the triggers with Fulcrum Triggers which seem to work very well. The Gen 4 recoil system works with all the barrels I have but the Gen 3 Glock 35 is fussy and needed a reduced power spring to shoot the 9mm target rounds reliably. I put Glock steel rear sights and a Tru-Glo front sight on them too. I've got at least 8,000 rounds through the 35 and 3,000 through the 22 so far and the only trouble I've had is that if you shoot 40 S&W factory rounds then reload them they bulge in the 35 and won't reliably function. I now use virgin brass and load light for my practice/competition loads. As for the grip panels I found that it makes little difference in how I shoot so I left them off. I did cut the edge off the trigger guard and radius it into the grip better so I could get a higher grip comfortably. I have had no issues with the mags dropping out yet but I keep my thumbs very high when I shoot.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've noticed that it's fashionable to talk about the "issues" that gen 4 guns supposedly have. I've only got about 3000 rounds through my gen4. How soon should those issues start?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> I've noticed that it's fashionable to talk about the "issues" that gen 4 guns supposedly have. I've only got about 3000 rounds through my gen4. How soon should those issues start?


Every 5000 rounds it's a good idea to change out the striker, trigger and trigger safety springs but besides that no one I know is having any issues and I shoot and watch others shoot competitively 6 times a month.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, when I get around 5000 rounds later this year, I'd say having it detail stripped and inspected just sounds like sensible maintenance to me, so I believe I'll do that. Thanks for the response.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> Well, when I get around 5000 rounds later this year, I'd say having it detail stripped and inspected just sounds like sensible maintenance to me, so I believe I'll do that. Thanks for the response.


It's only about $8.00 for the ZEV spring kits and it's cheap insurance. I meant only the springs need to be changed out my response looks like it may have meant the striker too. The striker usually lasts 15,000 or more rounds. It's $44.00.


----------

